# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Tefal GV7470 - Σύστημα Σιδερώματος

## apostan

Έχω ένα σίδερο της Tefal GV7470 που στη πλάκα μου βγάζει νερό αντι για ατμό. Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## duvdev

Πιθανοτατα δεν ζεσταινει η πλάκα του ατμοσιδερου. τσεκαρε το.

----------


## apostan

> Πιθανοτατα δεν ζεσταινει η πλάκα του ατμοσιδερου. τσεκαρε το.


Η πλάκα στο σίδερο ζεσταίνει

----------

